# Next Generation dirt jump camp! Herborn 30.05.09-01.06.09



## Airborn (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute! 
Das erste Camp war ein voller Erfolg! Wir hatten alle sehr viel Spaß und haben viel gelernt! 
Louisa und ich (Mike) können es gar nicht erwarten bis das nächste Camp startet! ; ) 
Aber es ist Land in sicht... wir arbeiten gerade am 2. Next Generation Camp! Die Anmeldung ist jetzt schon offen! 
Also Leute gebt Kette! Wir haben nicht viele Plätze für das 3 Tages Camp... 
Wir freun uns auf euch! 
Viel viele Grüße, enjoy the ride! 
Louisa und Mike 
30.05.09-01.06.09 
3 Tage Camp: 2 Tage training 
1 Tag freies fahren 

Weitere Infos ünter: www.bikebase-herborn.de
Bei Fragen und Anmeldung: [email protected]


----------

